# I want a tortoise



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

I have always wanted a tortoise and recently saw some at a pet store. They were under a lamp in a vivarium and were about 10cm diameter. When would they be able to be weaned out of the vivarium to be the outdoor tortoise that I think of as 'normal'?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

my friend used to have one in the garden in the summer time 
then it used to hiberate during the winter but can put them back into a viv in winter as well.


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the reasons that has put me off getting one is that we have 5 dogs and I can just imagine
a) the labrador retrieving the tortoise every time it tries to walk away
b) the lurcher throwing it up into the air (over and over again) and trying to catch it
and c) the border terriers trying to dig it out of it's shell

Perhaps I'd better stick to dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee lol I think you might be right


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

Go to the tortoise trust site for information on individual breeds.they have caresheets. Get a rescue rather than buying from a petshop. 
I have seen sulcatta tortoises also sold in petshops,not just hermanns and horsfields. They are totally unsuitable, and if you do not know what you are looking at you could be buying the wrong thing.


----------



## Tayybear (Feb 15, 2008)

hello all, get rid of all those things VIVS and horrid glass aquariums.

Tortoise Trust Web - Start Page
Reptile and Amphibian Information and Resources. Here you will find Forums and Discussion Boards about your Reptile or Amphibian. Check Out our Care Sheets for more Information on your Reptile or Amphibian. We also have Reptile Related Informational 

any of thsoe will tell you the same.
Do some research guys, and youll see vivs are bad.


----------



## carliewardil (Feb 27, 2008)

If your thinkin of gettin a tort really look into it first....they need alot more care than you think. They don't just sit in the garden and live on lettuce like many people think and they're not made to live in vivariums. Tort tables are the best bet. Really look into in the tortoise trust can give you lots of advice. There are many types of tort too.


----------



## tayah (Apr 2, 2008)

hi
my mum said about 3year old cos ive got one and he's going in the gardan this year and myns 3.


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

I put my torts out from the day i got then. I have one now thats last years hatch and thats been out this year.Like has been said you dont keep a tort in a viv. I would never buy a tort from a shop there are loads of breeders out there now i know of some good breeders Hermanns are a great first tortoise i have 4 and they are one of the easiest one i own. Horsfields are good but dig for england. All torts need lots of care but these are the best to start withbear in mind befor you get one the upkeep is costly and the vets bills is not to be sniffed at. Also you need to check you have a good tortoise vet within reach of you incase it is needed


----------



## blackforce247 (May 9, 2008)

kaz said:


> One of the reasons that has put me off getting one is that we have 5 dogs and I can just imagine
> a) the labrador retrieving the tortoise every time it tries to walk away
> b) the lurcher throwing it up into the air (over and over again) and trying to catch it
> and c) the border terriers trying to dig it out of it's shell
> ...


no get a turtle turtles are easier tom take care of than dogs. dogs doodoo everywhere they bark at "mailmen" and they attract bugs on tot hem. turtles are quiet harmless sometimes and turtles come with less interruptions and they hunt underwater which is cool


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

We used to have a tortoise but I personally I wouldnt leave it out all dummer maybe for a few hours a day


----------



## TurtleSale (Jul 30, 2008)

I reccomend that you check out Seltrut Inc. Turtles, Land Turtles, Tortoises and Supplies i got my last turtle from them... they are great.. so many turtles and tortoises to choose from, accessories and habitats too!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

hi

i have 2 torties  both live outside in the summer at night they have a heated shed to sleep in.
during the winter they go in a heated cage you know like a rabbit goes in , they have a heat lamp on which they can go and sit under in one part of the cage ...
not a viv , viv's are dangerous as the produce to much humidty for torts ...if you buy a tort get it from a breeder.

have a look on Tortsmad : Tortsmad they will help you

ems x


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi can you tell me whot is a top table


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

tortoise should not be left out over night as the chill and dew in the early hours can be damaging to them.They must have heated accomadation for nights and winter,i would get a non hibernating tortoise,as getting your tort ready for hibernation is not that straight forwardleopard and sulcata tortoises get quite big and do not hibernate.


----------



## alice (Jan 30, 2009)

hello  
I have 4 tortoises.

2 hatchling testudo graeca ibera (spur thigh) and 2 leopard torts.

both of mine have indoor accomodation but defenetly not a vivarium. 
my hatchling have an indoor rabbit cage set up, and my two leopards have a tortoise table (wodden box)

this allows for good ventelation and also the torts can regulate their body temperature.

the substrate is 100% steralised top soil (wich you can pick up and b&q) 
and they have a few bits of slate to feed of and bask on. 
heres a couple of pics 









this was a while ago, but you get the general idea.









they need a good basking spot with a temp of about 30c but this is depending on what species you would get, and they also need a good soure of u.v.a and u.v.b.

as for going out side, depending on what species you get (say you got a med species) you could have it out every day from about may to september and ensuring it has a predator proof enclousure and there is no frost warning you could let him sleep outside.

i hope i've helped  
tortoises are amazing pets, that if you look after well they can live for many years.

this is a great site for absoulutly everything you need to know and ask.
Shelled Warriors Forums - Powered by vBulletin

alice. xx


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have tortoises, Hermann's and Leopards.... And 5 dogs. I don't have any problems with the dogs and the torts as the torts have a large (18ft x 6ft.... Just for the Hermann's) enclosure in the garden which has a wire mesh top.

Mine live in a well insulated heated shed when they are not in the garden or hibernating in the Hermann's case!


----------

